# Parking Brake Problem..NEED HELP



## cjserio (Mar 18, 2008)

Hello,

I have a 1994 Nissan Pickup 4x4 King Cab 2.4L Manual Tranny. In the left rear brake drum there is a pivot block/pulley that connects to the parking brake cable on one side and the brake shoe lever on the other side. My pulley has cracked and i need to find a new one.

Any help leading to tracking this part down would be appreciated. I have no idea where to find it or what it's part number/official name is. Below are 2 pictures from the service manual.

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## khooper (Mar 13, 2008)

the problem is you might have a cable seized up or brake calipers not working right have it check.
__________________________________
Mud Flaps Accessories | EBC Brakes Pads


----------

